# @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar




> *@alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*​
> Man bekommt immer wieder mit, wie wenig die Landesverbände von den Bundesverbänden, die Delegierten von den Landesverbänden, die Vereine von den Delegierten und die Angler von den Vereinen informiert werden.
> 
> Nachdem unsere Fragen an beide Bundesverbände bezüglich der Finanzen ja von beiden Bundesverbänden ignoriert wurden, halten wir es für geboten, alle Landes- und Spartenverbände in VDSF und DAV sowie den Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Holger Ortel, und die designierte Präsidentin, die FDP-Politikerin Dr.  Happach-Kasan, zu informieren.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*

Damit keiner mehr sagen kann, er hätte von nix geahnt..
;-)


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*

Leider wird auch davon nur bei den wenigsten der stimmberechtigten Delegierten was ankommen.

Informationsbeschaffung und -gewinnung ist halt in deren Generation kein Fokus. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*

Die Landesverbände müssen ihre Delegierten informieren - tun sies nicht, spricht das für sich ;-))))

Die Fragen liegen vor, es wurden alle angemailt, es kann keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht wissen können...

Nur darum gehts, dass sich von denen nachher keiner rausreden kann.. 

Ansonsten mache ich mir auch keine Illusionen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*

Nachdem ich von mehreren Anglern und Vereinsvorsitzenden aus unserem Forum gebeten wurde, die Mail auch explizit an die 7 Bezirksverbände in  Bayern zu schicken, da man momentan nicht die Lage und politische Arbeitsfähigkeit des bayrischen Verbandes einschätzen könne (siehe dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926 ), habe ich die Mail mit folgenden Zeilen auch an die Bezirksverbände in Bayern weitergeleitet:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich wurde von mehreren Anglern und Vereinsvorsitzenden aus Bayern gebeten, diese Mail auch explizit an alle Bezirksverbände in Bayern zu schicken, da die Arbeitsfähigkeit des Landesverbandes nach dem Rücktritt des Präsidenten Braun nicht eingeschätzt werden kann.
> Das habe ich hiermit gemacht.
> Siehe unten.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*

@Thomas und alle anderen die uns hier mit inzwischen täglich mit neuen Informationen diesbezüglich versorgen:

Gibt´s irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung oder simple Erläuterung dessen was da gerade so alles vor sich geht?????

*Ich blick´nicht mehr durch!!!!!!*


... welcher dieser Funktionäre da wann warum irgendwelche Scheinse verzapft (hat)?????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: @alle Landesverbände: Wir informieren die Uninformierten*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> @Thomas und alle anderen die uns hier mit inzwischen täglich mit neuen Informationen diesbezüglich versorgen:
> 
> Gibt´s irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung oder simple Erläuterung dessen was da gerade so alles vor sich geht?????
> 
> ...


im magazin angelpraxis. nimm aber 2 tage urlaub um ca 20 jahre aufzuarbeiten.


----------

